

U.S. to shoot down errant satellite - ranparas
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/TECH/space/02/14/spy.satellite.ap/

======
barcoder
A couple of days ago I heard an expert on satellites say that a lot of them
come down and never even touch the Earth. I started wondering what all the
fuss about the American spy satellite was all about. It's clear now, they
spread the fear to make it ok for them shoot it out of the sky, even after all
the fuss around China's testing last year.

Militarization of space has already begun, welcome to the next phase.

~~~
noonespecial
This one is a big one, and still full of fuel. It is possible that it poses a
small danger. That said, the military just _loves_ its toys...

------
ivankirigin
I hope Nasa & CSPAN team up to make a video

